
500 Startups Adds 21 New Companies - turoczy
http://blogs.forbes.com/tomiogeron/2011/06/09/500-startups-adds-21-new-companies-builds-out-team/
======
scottkrager
AppGrooves - personalized app discovery

BugHerd - site down update:js embed widget for website/design changes/feedback

Cardinal Blue - photo/chat collaboration

Culture Kitchen - cooking classes targeting lower-income immigrant women

DailyAisle - online wedding planning

HelloWorld - auto-generated Github resume

Kibin - online editing marketplace (essays, resumes, etc)

LaunchBit - interactive ebook to launch a minimum viable idea (for non-
programmers)

LaunchRock - Viral Launching soon widget

Ovia - online video interviewing

Scoopola - 1/2 price last minute concert/theatre deals

Snapette - photo sharing for fashionistas (bags/shoes)

StoryTree - capture & preserve family memories online

Tout - email templates

Vayable - deals and guides to experiences around the globe

VidCaster - Video websites

Volta - A/B testing for outbound phone calls

VVall - Photo capture with memory analytics?

Welcu - online event planning

Zerply - LinkedIn 2.0

~~~
arfrank
Bugherd, last time I used it, did a js embed widget for website/design
changes/feedback. May have changed, but it was a neat idea then.

~~~
dotBen
Is Bugherd pronounced "buggered" (as in the British saying for something that
is f*cked up?)

~~~
toast76
We're Aussie, I'll let you draw your own conclusions ;)

Site is up btw. Not sure why it was unresponsive. Investigating....

------
arepb
Volta is the one on here I'm most interested in checking out when it's up.
They are doing AB testing for outbound phone.

~~~
scottkrager
Agreed, of that list I signed up for them and then was already using Tout.

I love A/B testing websites, why not sales calls?

------
teh
Roughly 1/3 of them are a front page with an email box. Nice way to check for
interest.

~~~
jjm
This tells me that they're still in the problem/solution discovery process.

Which further tells me they don't have 'traction' or any of the metrics Dave
McClure usually looks for (pirate metrics,
[http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-
pir...](http://www.slideshare.net/dmc500hats/startup-metrics-for-pirates-long-
version)). Would that be 'Idea stage'?

I could be 100% wrong and then some, but would very much like to know, and how
they got funding...

~~~
friendstock
One of Dave's stated investment principles is to invest (at a lower valuation)
BEFORE product-market fit or traction.

I think it's normal in incubator/accelerator programs for some startups not to
launch their product publicly before demo day.

Admission to the accelerator program is based on strong recommendations from
the 500 Startups mentor network, and then a meeting with the 500 Startups core
team.

------
seto28
There are only 20 companies listed.

------
parane
some really silly names...

~~~
samstokes
Agreed: HelloWorld?

~~~
cglee
That was one where I thought it made a lot of sense.

~~~
friendstock
yes, it's perfect for a developer-oriented website

------
pclark
How are they doing visas?

